# Mitered "through" dowel joint?



## Eric13 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi everyone, I just bought a Wolfcraft dowel jig on ebay, and I am going to make a little wooden box for it. Inside I am going to make a large area for the jig pieces, and then some smaller compartments for dowels, stop collars etc. 

I'd like to join the box sides and ends with dowels and have the dowel end exposed, with a different species. I was thinking tonight that I could drill the dowel holes the way I would for a butt joint, and then miter the box sides and ends afterward. I don't have a real reason for this, other than to try and improve my joinery work and try something different.

I just wanted to run this by you guys and see if it will work. I can't think of why it wouldn't but that is why I sometimes end up cursing at myself when assembling a project. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Eric13 (Jan 15, 2012)

After sleeping on this and making some sketches, I think I am going to skip this idea and just go with plain butt joints. My idea just made things too complicated, and I need to keep things as simple as I can for now. Off to the carport for some sawdust making!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Good luck, pictures?

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## Eric13 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi firemedic, I took a picture last night with this phone just after clamping. I'm quite pleased with the outside so far, trimming of dowels and some passes with the block plane should finish it nicely. The box measures 8x12x4 on the inside. I decided to make a sliding lid for it too.
The inside is another story. I must have measured something wrong as the grooves for the partitions are off. I ended up chiseling them wider so now the plywood is too small. I'm going to see if I can salvage it with some 1/4" poplar stock instead.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Cool, man!

--------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks good, sort like a box I just made, but yours is wider, has dividers and used the dowels. I used rabbets to join the box sides on mine. How did you cut the divider slots?


----------



## Eric13 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi Paul, that is a very nice box you made. I think it is much more proportional and pleasing to the eye, with not such thick sides like mine. What kind of wood is it?

I cut the divider slots on the router table with a straight bit. The way I did the slots on the box sides seemed very dangerous at the time (and dumb) and I remember after I finished them I was glad to be done. 
I think when I did the slots on the bottom piece instead of measuring to the center of the bit I used the edge of it. Sure enough the slots are exactly half a bit width apart.

So as usual my own lack of thinking leaves me with more work than should have been needed. I must admit I spent more time planning ahead on this, usually I just make up dimensions as I go on something which leaves me in a bind all the time. This time I sat down and made a rough sketch and improved on it until I even had a list of parts and their dimensions. Practice will make things better (I hope :laughing: )


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks Eric. It was my second home shop project ever. My first is a drill press stand that is not finished yet. So I guess the box might be my first finished project. I used 1/2" poplar for the sides. I cut the slots with a table saw. The top and bottom are actually made from recycled pallet wood, not sure what kind it is. I made plenty of mistakes. Its a constant learning process. I just try and do things as safe as I can, but still slip up once in a while. I just got a couple of pieces of Padauk I am going to make a jewelry box with for my wife. Not sure of the specifics yet.


----------



## Eric13 (Jan 15, 2012)

Well I finally finished this box. The plywood dividers were bothering me so I tore them out and and did some fitting and chiseling to clean the grooves as best as I could for the new ones. This was really fun with the box assembled, but it didn't take too long maybe a couple of hours. You can see in the view from above the widened grooves. Next time I will double check my measurements before proceeding lol.

The lid doesn't match as it is pine (I think). My father in law gave me some old boards he had in his garage and this was one of them. It was about six feet long, but it was in bad shape except for a small section. I thought it would be lighter than it is after a pass with the plane but not! 
I'm not sure if I'm going to put a clear finish on it or just leave it raw.

I've learned quite a few things not to do while working on this box. I think I might make another one sometime soon, but perhaps with a hinged lid instead.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks good. I like the different color wood for the lid. I am not a finish expert, but I would put something on it to bring out the grain and protect it. What that something is I have no idea.


----------

